# Galah as first bird



## snakeluvver (Dec 7, 2010)

Would a galah make a suitable first bird? My mother would like to get one. We are aware of the housing requirements as well as the noise issue, and we have PLENTY of spare time to play with it. So keeping that in mind, would a Galah be ok?


----------



## byron_moses (Dec 7, 2010)

not sure mate try here Australia - BirdForum


----------



## D3pro (Dec 7, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> Would a galah make a suitable first bird? My mother would like to get one. We are aware of the housing requirements as well as the noise issue, and we have PLENTY of spare time to play with it. So keeping that in mind, would a Galah be ok?


 
Get a ring neck.


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 7, 2010)

Ah. What a shame, they're her favourite bird.


----------



## Klaery (Dec 7, 2010)

Nothing wrong with a galah ;-) 

Ringneck on the other hand...


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 7, 2010)

What is it about them that makes them unsuitable? It it the size?


----------



## Klaery (Dec 7, 2010)

Who said they where unsuitable?? They are not as long as you are prepared


----------



## D3pro (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah their big, noisy and you need a licence I think. Get one just make sure it won't be too much for you


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 7, 2010)

D3pro said:


> you need a licence I think.


 
I have a recreational wildlife license


----------



## Klaery (Dec 7, 2010)

You do need a license but in Queensland birds can be added to your reptile license for no extra dosh. Other then that most intelligent birds (the ones I would class as good companion birds) are noisy so as long as you are ok with a medium sized bird then go for it


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 7, 2010)

We babysat our neighbors Sulphur Crested Cockatoo for 2 weeks and didnt find it too difficult, so I guess a Galah wont be too hard as Sulphur Crests are bigger and more attention demanding.


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 7, 2010)

danielk said:


> You do need a license but in Queensland birds can be added to your reptile license for no extra dosh.


 
So do you have to fill out an extra form or can I just go out with my licence and buy one?


----------



## Klaery (Dec 7, 2010)

Depends what your license is for? You had options when you originally applied for it. Does it say birds on it or only reptiles?


----------



## thals (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you do not need a licence to keep a galah, they make great pets given the time and proper care devoted to them. They need a decent sized aviary, lotsa fresh fruit and veg with seed mix, (try avoid sunflower seeds as much as poss.) and constant access to fresh water. Also noteworthy is the fact that they can live upto around 80 years in captivity if cared for properly so definitely a life long + responsibility, though a joy to own


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 7, 2010)

danielk said:


> Depends what your license is for? You had options when you originally applied for it. Does it say birds on it or only reptiles?


 Only reptiles/amphibians. Do I have to re-aply?


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 7, 2010)

thals said:


> I'm pretty sure you do not need a licence to keep a galah, they make great pets given the time and proper care devoted to them. They need a decent sized aviary


 
Oh you dont? Im in QLD by the way. And we wanted to start with a 1.5mX1mX1m cage then move up to an aivary, is that okay? The book i found said that a 1mX1mX1m cage is the minimum.


----------



## RiBeag (Dec 7, 2010)

you dun need a licence mate and they make great pets as long as you put time into them. Get a hand raised one thats about 12 weeks old, doesnt matter what sex they are, talking depends on the individual bird. its like having a ADHD 2 year old but they do grow up quick and make wicked mates. good luck with everything


----------



## Kristy_07 (Dec 7, 2010)

I found mine very noisy, destructive, could not get enough attention or be entertained enough. And I hand raised it. If you're going to get one as a first bird, go spend time with one. They are not like an older cocky. They can be extremely hard to please, no matter what time you have to spend with one. They scream, and destroy everything they can get their beaks around. 

From my experience, I wouldn't recommend them as a first bird. But, if you are going to get one, find one that you can spend some time with first, and I don't mean 5 mins of cuddling, I mean the hours of screaming and eating the furniture, before you decide to purchase your life long, ADHD 2yo companion.


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 7, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> I found mine very noisy, destructive, could not get enough attention or be entertained enough. And I hand raised it. If you're going to get one as a first bird, go spend time with one. They are not like an older cocky. They can be extremely hard to please, no matter what time you have to spend with one. They scream, and destroy everything they can get their beaks around.
> 
> From my experience, I wouldn't recommend them as a first bird. But, if you are going to get one, find one that you can spend some time with first, and I don't mean 5 mins of cuddling, I mean the hours of screaming and eating the furniture, before you decide to purchase your life long, ADHD 2yo companion.


Thanks for that (I'm not being sarcastic). I'll try to find one to see what they're like, thanks for your advice as that is exactly what I wanted to know.


----------



## Klaery (Dec 7, 2010)

RiBeag is on the money. I had assumed that they would be a controlled species but I just checked and they are on the exempt list.


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 7, 2010)

danielk said:


> RiBeag is on the money. I had assumed that they would be a controlled species but I just checked and they are on the exempt list.


 
Where do you check stuff like that?


----------



## -Peter (Dec 7, 2010)

Loud and noisy bird, very intelligent and very long lived. Beautiful birds and can be very rewarding members of the family if hand raised but as Kristy says they can also behave like horiible small children at times.
For a first bird its a big step and if it doesn't work out you will have to find a home for it and adult birds are harder to place in nice homes as most people just want a cage bird.


----------



## cadwallader (Dec 7, 2010)

i have a long billed corella and she is a sweet heart, just try to buy the biggest cage possible and feed it fresh veges fruit and vetafarm pellets are the best diet for them.

i have a nursery down the road and sometimes i cant get near the bird but others can hold him with the bribe of some seeds
i would get one for a first bird


----------



## Klaery (Dec 7, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> Where do you check stuff like that?


 

On the derm government website.


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 7, 2010)

danielk said:


> On the derm government website.


 
Ive looked on there, and cant find a list.


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Dec 7, 2010)

the only cockatoos on permit are 
all the black cockatoos 
and the major mitchles cockatoo 

all the white ones (sulpher crest, glaha, corelas) can be obtained with out a permit


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 7, 2010)

Since Galahs are apparently hard to keep as Kristy said, are any of the other cockatoos easier to keep (excluding cockatiels)


----------



## Klaery (Dec 7, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> Ive looked on there, and cant find a list.



Here it is, hope the mods don't mind..
http://www.derm.qld.gov.au/register/p01389aa.pdf


----------



## Dannyboi (Dec 8, 2010)

They arent protected in SA. I had a Galah as one of my first parrots it had issues outside of the cage for some weird reason it would fear going back to the cage so when out of the cage it would bite but inside the cage a wonderful bird that would make kissing noises and then say kiss kiss. It would make a fine first bird assuming you care for it properly and the noise was never an issue for us. The only thing I would say you need to be weary of is electrical cords ours found one and went to town on it had he not been on his perch he would have fried.


----------



## Tsubakai (Dec 8, 2010)

Mine only ever cry out for five minutes or so twice a day (morning and night) otherwise they were fairly quiet. My best one was parent-reared then hand-tamed after it had weaned. The theory behind this is that they are less likely to feather-pluck or develop other destructive behaviour if they have had more time with their parents and learnt the normal bird behaviours. He was still the tamest bird around and a big sook.

My opinion is that they can make a good first bird but you need to do your research about behaviour/foraging etc. and be prepared to spend time with it every day and hopefully get the right bird to start out with.


----------



## louise77 (Dec 8, 2010)

I grew up with a Galah as a pet - we had him for 18 years (he passed away 10 years ago and it broke my heart). He was the best bird and if your mother has her heart set on one - go right ahead. You stated you already know they can be noisy and that's the only negative I had. Our Paddy got really attached to me and wouldn't let many people near me - he would walk more so than fly (only fly the odd occasion when really frightened) and he would waddle up to peoples feet that got too close to me and try and bite them to make them back off  He was a great 'dancer' and would snuggle up to me all the time. They say they find one mate for life and I guess Paddy thought I was it (guess I was).

So yeah - research and be mindful - but you've got the time and it's what you want - I say go for it


----------



## giggle (Dec 8, 2010)

My first bird was a galah. It all depends. If your mum wants a bird thats like a child... then a galah is perfect. If she wants a bird to sit in its cage most of the time a galah is the worst you could get. The galah needs a lot of attention and a lot of family time. Mine spent very little time in its cage and put its self to bed every evening after his afternoon display. Pretty much all galahs do an afternoon display which can involve loud 'screeching' on and off as well as dancing.  I found it rather amusing and its not too loud to disturb the neighbours... but if you dont like the odd ear piercing sound... dont get a galah.

Otherwise... they are my favourite bird. 

But if you want something thats loving, doesnt mind being in its cage, is quiet and *can* talk... go for a green cheek conure.

BTW... galahs are quiet most of the day and only have their displays in the afternoon, some doing a morning display as well. Most conures are a nightmare for anyone without patience or a low tollerance to noise... galahs are quieter than conures! Except for the pyrruha (spelling?) conures... the small conures... they are very quiet and make exceptional pets.


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 8, 2010)

The noise isnt an issue as we will keep it outside and theres LOADS of wild cockatoos and corellas squawking like crazy out there. A galahs squawks will just blend in 
Im not sure if I want one or not. The only issue is we MAY be getting a kitten, but a little kitten cant take down a Galah. Maybe when the kitten is grown up I can just play with the galah in a separate room.

But I am not sure if I will be able to give it enough attention anymore, I'll be at school and my mum will be at work so it will be alone for about six hours... would a few minutes outside the cage before school and about 2 hours or so outside the cage after school be okay? Do they need much more than 2 hours? 

I read that if you have to go somewhere and you have a cockatoo you can keep the TV on so it doesnt get lonely. Is this true? 

Oh, and if I got a pair, would they be able to keep each other company for a few hours?


----------



## louise77 (Dec 8, 2010)

Depends on the cat - I got a cat later on in life and she pretty much ignored the Galah. As for not being home - our whole family went to work / school for most of Paddy's life and he was alone (without a TV on either). The bigger the enclosure and the more you can give it to interact with - the better


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 8, 2010)

louise77 said:


> Depends on the cat - I got a cat later on in life and she pretty much ignored the Galah. As for not being home - our whole family went to work / school for most of Paddy's life and he was alone (without a TV on either). The bigger the enclosure and the more you can give it to interact with - the better


 
Thats awesome, I thought theyd be destructive when left alone! Is a 1.5m long, 1m wide and 1m high cage okay? Our friends are giving that cage to us, they used it to keep their trio of cockatiels.


----------

